# Holt



## DLM (Nov 1, 2012)

I Finely finished my Holt and here is a few pictures. Thanks Don


----------



## Cogsy (Nov 1, 2012)

That looks amazing! Well done on a beautiful build.


----------



## gbritnell (Nov 2, 2012)

Nicely done on the Holt. You don't see many of them finished. I have a couple of questions for you. What did you use for a carburetor and is your governor functional?
I would like to make a suggestion which will help keep your wooden box and skids a little cleaner. I made up a couple of drip trays from brass that lay across the skids and are held in by place by the mounting plates. I made my engine to fairly tight tolerances but even still while it's running and the oil warms up it weeps out of the lifters, rear main bearing and front gear box assembly.


----------



## gbritnell (Nov 2, 2012)

Do you have any videos of it running?
gbritnell


----------



## cwelkie (Nov 2, 2012)

Very very nice!
Beautiful job and a tidy display.


----------



## rhitee93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Impressive!  I would also love to see a video :bow:


----------



## lathe nut (Nov 2, 2012)

WOW, a work of ART, you must be real proud of that, Christmas is coming and I have been good this year, you don't have to wrap it just put it under the tree, thanks for showing us your prize, Lathe Nut


----------



## Herbiev (Nov 2, 2012)

Thats real "engine of the month" material. Well done


----------



## AussieJimG (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice engine and well presented.

Jim


----------



## vcutajar (Nov 3, 2012)

A very well crafted engine. I would also love to see it running.

Vince


----------



## johnmcc69 (Nov 3, 2012)

WOW!!! Beautiful engine Don, great Job!!
John


----------



## Niceonetidy (Nov 6, 2012)

Wonderful job, well done. That is another engine I have on my list of to build!

Congratulations

Colin


----------



## capin (Nov 8, 2012)

This is a sign of true craftsmanship. I have the castings but not the time now and I would love for mine to look as great as yours when done!  brian


----------



## Henry (Nov 9, 2012)

Really nice!! One more for the smoke, noise and movement!.


----------



## flyingtractors1 (Nov 19, 2012)

Very nice engine - my favorite of all time - a worthy candidate for "Engine of the month".  Ralph


----------



## nemoc (Nov 29, 2012)

That's a beautiful engine and display.  Thm:  Thanks for the photos.

Craig


----------



## ron2 (Dec 22, 2012)

A very well done job. I'm just glad we are still around to see such a beautiful project. 

MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL''
Ron Nickell


----------



## Niceonetidy (Dec 22, 2012)

Seeing how wonderful the Holt looks make me wish to build one more and more.  I have found a set of castings for sale in the US, but the owner will not ship international, and I can understand why. Can anyone on here recomend a method of shipping, maybe to someone in the US who will then ship international to me. Tough call, I would pay all costs, and some financial reward, or free tickets to the Great Dorset Steam Fair, in the UK,

Happy Christmas to all on HMEM,

Cheers,

Colin


----------



## Jasonb (Dec 22, 2012)

Mr Dix, if you do get hold of an engine then I hope you will make one of these to put it in

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f14/1-8-scale-holt-75-tractor-finished-3727/

Best get that Tasker finished first


----------



## Niceonetidy (Dec 22, 2012)

I wish I had a kind auntie or relation in the US to help me out with a bit of shipping . . . . . . 

The Holt is wonderfull, I agree, that would have tone the engine stand!








Jasonb said:


> Mr Dix, if you do get hold of an engine then I hope you will make one of these to put it in
> 
> http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f14/1-8-scale-holt-75-tractor-finished-3727/
> 
> Best get that Tasker finished first


----------



## Graham (Dec 24, 2012)

First posting.Beautiful engine, I've not seen one of these before, are castings available, how long did it take you to build and what c.c. is it. I am just finishing off a Westbury Sealion and Nemett's 15cc I.C. I hope they looks as good as your  Holt.
Keep up the good work and like the other posts I'd love to see it running.
Graham


----------



## DLM (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks to you and all the others for the nice comments. Coles power models in Tex.
has the castings. Some of the castings are not the best also they might be out of stock
because they were broken into and they lost a lot of  patterns and parts.I am still waiting on a intake manifold.
The bore is 1 in x 1 1/4 stroke, it took me about 2 years part time to build.

When i get a video camera i will try and make a video and put it on youtube.

Thanks again Don in Pueblo Co


----------



## Dave Sohlstrom (Dec 24, 2012)

Is it possible that this is the Holt tractor that Jasonb in post #19 posted a link to. The photos were taken at the 2011 GEARS show in Portland Oregon. I have flipped back and fourth between my photos and the ones in the link. I think I can see the same crinkle in the roofing on the front left hand corner.

Dave


----------



## Jasonb (Dec 25, 2012)

Yes thats the same engine, on the roof is the centre fold from when it was featured in MEB mag.

There are some more photos of the unpainted engine in the following

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f14/holt-tractor-newbie-3498/


----------



## starnovice (Dec 26, 2012)

Here is a link to some other pictures of models he displayed at the GEARS show.  I love the ferris wheel.

http://biz82.inmotionhosting.com/~oregon25/Gallery/exhibitorpages/roemmich.html

To view pictures of other engines displayed go to www.oregongears.org and click on gallery.

Pat


----------



## Hendeydon (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi  I have a Question about the Holt Engine.   Is this a product copy of the Holt Tractor Company?   My Father owned a large Holt Crawler. Thanks  Hendeydon


----------

